# goat down



## 1 old goat (Sep 26, 2014)

Have a 1 1/2 year doe. She was wobbly then went down, took to vet gave vitamin b, dexamethasone,fluniximine. Checked for parasites and worms non found. thaught fungel worm but not found in fecal samples. can get her up for about 10 to 15 min then wobbles and falls. have tried to make a sling for support. she eats, chews cud ,bowels work. she even urinated once whill standing. BIG MISTERY. Vet calls to check. No ingeris I can find ,not with buck only outher does. Hapend all in 2 days. have been treating as recomened. Any ideas????  thanks


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 26, 2014)

Just a wild guess, but maybe she got rammed by another goat?  Could be some swelling causing pressure against a nerve causing her wobbly/weakness.

The dex and fluniximene should help with that.  

Or - it could be something totally different.... Hope she gets better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2014)

Is her head cocked slightly or more?
Is she still able to eat and drink?

Slings you have to be very careful with in goats as it can cause issues with the rumin.

Is she laying down and cannot get up? If down prop her upright against a wall or haybale she cannot stay on her side.

If it is early stage listeria then high dose anti-biotics need to be given to cross the blood brain barrier. If listeria then she will lose ability to use mouth properly and she will try to drink and won't be able to. She will lose ability to walk.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2014)

Forgot... not all goats will stargaze or walk in circles. 

We had a goat with listeria. We called our one vet ASAP and the symptoms were extremely slight but I had that gut feeling. Vet ran over and said No. Also said the chances of one of our goats ending up with listeria would be like the chances of getting struck by lightning.  Bad example as my Best Friend DID get struck by lightning LOL Anyway I did call my other vet... started on the proper treatment. Longest 2-3 weeks of my life. She made it through but with permanent neuro damage.
We think it was some moldy hay.

Hopefully she ate something that is making her wonky and nothing more serious. Did the vet rule out bloat?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 29, 2014)

Have you considered meningeal worm? It is a parasite that gets into the blood stream and migrates to the brain. It wouldn't be detectable like other parasites. 

First symptoms include difficulty walking and then paralysis, generally of the rear end.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 29, 2014)

I would treat for both listeria and meningel worm.  High does antibiotic for listeria.  Safeguard, triple the label dose for 5 days straight for meningel.  I have saved goats from both but it isn't easy. 

Sorry to hear about his, I hope she pulls through.


----------



## 1 old goat (Sep 29, 2014)

Gave Dexamethasone 15ml, Flumiximine 1ml, Vitamin b complex every outher day for 10 days, also HI ENERGY SUPPLEMENT 15ml once a day so far 5 days. Vet checked for parasites and worms found none in fecal sample. Sling helped lit stand 20 min, 3 days, then used to get her up then removed and stood about15 min 2 days now get her up by hand and she stands and takes a few steeps on her own. She still eats and drinks, bowles are good and working will keep working with her and thank for every thing. " Just hope her drinking don't get worse and she trys to drive"  HA HA Have to make joke or have trouble dealing


----------



## 1 old goat (Oct 1, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Is her head cocked slightly or more?
> Is she still able to eat and drink?
> 
> Slings you have to be very careful with in goats as it can cause issues with the rumin.
> ...


----------



## 1 old goat (Oct 1, 2014)

We get her up and sometimes she does tip headback and move it in circals. When she does go back down it is on her side now and her head goes back and circals. Put hay bails on both sides she sets and looks up then rest. When up eats and drinks good but now front seems to wobble. Am coming to conclusion may have to put her down. This hurts, but don't want her to suffer. Will talk with vet and family. The outher goats are 8 years and 5 years never had problems. Hope to make right decicion.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 1, 2014)

IMO your goat should be on high dose antibiotics 2x day... it needs to be high to cross blood brain barrier. (bbb)
Probiotics for the rumen are a MUST.
Generally listeria kills quickly so I am thinking probably not listeria but there again...
Having gone through Listeria, I can honestly say I would NOT save a goat with it again. I am glad we did what we did and for the experience but wouldn't repeat it. 
Friends of mine had meningeal worm in one of their sheep, she made it through and is fine today.

What does the vet think it is?


----------

